# Post your 2010 fall schedule



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Post your schedule for this semester.


Data Entry
Environmental science lab (online)
Intro to Anthropology
Intro to Geography
Detective fiction (online)
Intro to Computers (online)


I'm still trying to figure this out. I have a feeling something is going to be dropped.
I know Environmental Science lab will be a bit of a problem. It's a 1 credit follow-up class for Environmental Science (already took it and got an A) but it will have some field trips which will be a problem for me.
I might drop detective fiction to try and keep it 12-13 credits.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

The Neoclassical Period

18th Century English Novel

Philosophy of Art

Concepts of Lifetime Health and Fitness (lame required course, basically P.E. in college >_<)

History and Structure of the English Language.





Oh boy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Microbiology
Animal Physiology
Biology of Plants and Fungi
Some random womens studies course I don't even remember the name of for a mandatory elective.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Research Methods and Statistical Analysis for Psychology lecture - 10:30am-12:30pm Thursdays
Research Methods and Statistical Analysis for Psychology lab - 7pm-9pm Thursdays


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I love upper level classes. This is my next to last semester. 

Software Engineering
Computer Systems Architecture
Artificial Intelligence


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ Artificial Intelligence, wow, that sounds cool-what's are you majoring in, I thought you were an art type?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

letitrock said:


> ^ Artificial Intelligence, wow, that sounds cool-what's are you majoring in, I thought you were an art type?


Yeah, it's really fascinating. It's for a computer science degree - I've mostly done programming over the years. Doing art was like my alternate dream life that I never really had the courage or energy to pursue, except in bits and pieces over the years.

And it's sad, but the artificial intelligence department has been in a metal shack on campus for years. That's how low its fortunes have fallen. But it will be back. :yes

And it feeds into what I would want to do in grad school (if I go) - cognitive science and psychology.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Anatomy and Physiology Part I
Research Methods in Criminal Justice
Security Administration
Massage Therapy and Stress (took some guts for me to sign up, I actually have to touch people!)

I'm also taking a month long online GRE class.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Introduction to Biotechnology
Introduction to Biotechnology - Lab
Molecular Biology
Molecular Biology - Lab
Drawing & Composition - Studio


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Calculus II


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Business Finance
Labor Economics
Principles of Management
Business Statistics
and some bull**** mandatory transfer success class

I can't wait to be done with this degree.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Proofreading
Publishing Overview: Education

I'm only taking two classes because I'll be working full-time in the fall (proofreading for an educational publisher, fittingly).


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Auditing
Taxes
Intermediate Financial Accounting

...yes I went back to school. Continuous education upgrading ftw. Also this boring last summer where I did nothing motivated me as well. Also I got a full time job on top of it all this fall as well, at least I'll be busy heh


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

Small load..
Developmental Pychology
English 151 
Sociology 101
Plus part time job.
School and my anxiety do not mix well together. I hate classrooms:|, but I do like meeting new people.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

This thread is making me sad that I don't have a schedule anymore. If I get into grad school, though, my next schedule should look like:
-Digging **** up 201
-Arguing for grants for carbon-dating
-Doing stuff my prof should really be doing.
-The trowel: your number-one multipurpose tool, from unearthing ancient artifacts to salad fork
-Selecting a fashionable pith helmet
-Congratulations! It's a rock!
-No, you really have no idea what the **** that is (Seminar)
-What to do when you step on a 3,000-year-old artifact

If you can't tell, I entertain delusions of going into archaeology.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

German 101
Computer Graphics
Basic College Math (yeah, I suck) 
Art History 101

There's an Intro to Computers class I need to take, but need to be in a higher level of math. Makes no sense because computers are easier than math for me. *laughs*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

- Religion 101
- Introduction to French Literary Analysis
- Homeric Greek: The Iliad
- Neronian Latin
- Etruscan Art & Architecture


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Chromatic Harmony + Musicianship
Differential Equations
Linear Algebra
Mechanics


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Belshazzar said:


> This thread is making me sad that I don't have a schedule anymore. If I get into grad school, though, my next schedule should look like:
> -Digging **** up 201
> -Arguing for grants for carbon-dating
> -Doing stuff my prof should really be doing.
> ...


:lol True!


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

eng 101
sociology 
interpersonal comm
american music
yoga 
private piano lessons


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Human Physiology
Theater Appreciation
African American History
Social and Ethical Values in Medicine
Statistical Methods


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

sansd said:


> Chromatic Harmony + Musicianship
> Differential Equations
> Linear Algebra
> Mechanics


It's possible I will drop either physics or the music theory classes, especially since the teacher I thought wasn't going to be teaching an appropriate level of ballet turns out to actually be teaching, and I could take it if I dropped something. I'm thinking about going to the ballet class tomorrow, but I'm really embarrassed now that I sent the teacher a message on facebook a while back (months after the class ended) to thank her for saying encouraging things to me. I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

liso said:


> eng 101
> *sociology *
> interpersonal comm
> american music
> ...


Im taking this too. My teacher is some old drunk guy who rambles on about nothing lol:um. It's only one night a week, hopefully I can get through it.:time


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Understanding Crime and Punishment
The Novel from Austen to Hardy
Moral Philosophy
The First World War in Literature


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

mooncake said:


> The Novel from Austen to Hardy


Fun! Do you have a reading list yet?


----------



## FlyEaglesFly (Jun 12, 2008)

Research Methods
Management/Leadership
Sport Finance


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

pita said:


> Fun! Do you have a reading list yet?


Yep,

The Mill on the Floss
Great Expectations
Emma
The Mayor of Casterbridge
Villette
North and South
The Tenant of Wildfell Hall

...wish there were more!


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Greg415 said:


> Im taking this too. My teacher is some old drunk guy who rambles on about nothing lol:um. It's only one night a week, hopefully I can get through it.:time


Just went today and my teacher is cool and young. It'll be fun. On the other hand my english teacher is nuts. He told us he doesn't care if we cheat on quizes/assignments/hw...just on the final we can't cheat. okayyyy. Easy A I hope.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

learning disabilities
emotional & behavior disorders
intellectual disabilities
ed psych

plus lots of fieldwork


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Exames which I pass at last year :blush Oh, poor me... How I can ever go there?... I get breathing problems even when I think about my exames...


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Greg415 said:


> Im taking this too. My teacher is some old drunk guy who rambles on about nothing lol:um. It's only one night a week, hopefully I can get through it.:time


Sounds exactly like the teacher I had for Humor in Literature. I learned more about pubs in Ireland than the books we had to read.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I'm pretty much ****ed for the next 3 months


----------



## Miss W (Mar 3, 2010)

Creativity & Health
Disability
Occupational Therapy Administration
Aboriginal Communities


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

manfi said:


> i'm pretty much ****ed for the next 3 months


holy ****


----------



## Tauralina (Aug 31, 2010)

General Linguistics
English Grammar
Japanese 
English Composition
Human Behavior in a Social Environment


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Cleary said:


> Post your schedule for this semester.
> 
> Data Entry
> Environmental science lab (online)
> ...


Keeping the Detective Fiction class and dropping Introduction to Anthropology.
Intro to computers is going to be an in-person class now.
I'm not sure what I'm going to to about that Env. Science lab class.


----------



## Dorian (Jul 8, 2010)

East/West Humanities
Microcomputer Applications
Entry Math (math is what's holding me back now)
Composition 1


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

liso said:


> Just went today and my teacher is cool and young. It'll be fun. On the other hand my english teacher is nuts. He told us he doesn't care if we cheat on quizes/assignments/hw...just on the final we can't cheat. okayyyy. Easy A I hope.


Thats cool that you have a young soc. teacher. I just went to class last night and it was the same old jibba jabba lol. And I want your English teacher! haha, that is, if what he's saying is true. Keep up the good work. I'm about to go to the free English tutoring center right now to get some hw done.



Cleary said:


> Sounds exactly like the teacher I had for Humor in Literature. I learned more about pubs in Ireland than the books we had to read.


lol! No good, but at least you'll be somewhat prepared if you ever make a trip to Ireland..:idea


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Immunology
Metabolism
Biochemistry
Evolution

I also do biochem research(making a virus muwahahaha!) but that's no longer for credit


----------



## KaiserNeptune (Nov 3, 2009)

Metaphysics
Aesthetics
Moral Philosophy
Philosophy of Biology
Eastern Religions


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What does philosophy of biology entail exactly?


----------



## KaiserNeptune (Nov 3, 2009)

lonelyjew said:


> What does philosophy of biology entail exactly?


It examines the philosophical implications of: evolution versus creationism, fitness, units of selection, adaptationism, biological taxonomy, evolution in humans, cultural evolution, niche construction, etc. Right now we're examining famous creationist arguments.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> Chromatic Harmony + Musicianship
> Differential Equations
> Linear Algebra
> Mechanics


Probably dropping Diff Eq. Having four classes totalling eight hours spread out between 8am and 9pm is tiring, inconvenient, and unfun. And I don't think I have time for it all with things being due within the same week they're assigned. I am still considering adding ballet instead, but that would make my less busy days start 6.5 hours earlier.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pre-Calculus, my one and only class of the semester. I better ace it then!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

- Advanced Accounting
- Governmental Accounting
- Financial Statement Analysis
- Investment Analysis
- Financial Derivatives

At this point, I'm just working on my 150 credit hours for the CPA exam, so none of these classes were really necessary other than the credit hours I'll be receiving from them. Kind of wishing now that I had picked out some easier classes, like geography or history.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

anthro
eng lit
french
latin 
linguistics


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

UNIVERSITY OF REGINA - SASKATACHEWAN

MONDAY WEDNESDAY FRIDAY

MATH 110 8:30-9:20 /w LAB Thursdays 2:30
MACRO ECONOMICS 100 9:30-10:20
ASTRONOMY 101 10:30-11:20 /w LAB Tuesdays 7:00p

TUESDAYS THURSDAYS

STATISTICS 160 1:00-2:15


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Accounting
English
Advanced Functions (math)
4th Spare!


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

Trigonometry
Introduction to Business
Macroeconomics
English 101


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

SilentLoner said:


> :lol True!


Have you been on a dig before?

By the way, I wasn't making that salad fork thing up -- I've actually seen people using their trowels to eat lunch. Archaeologists are strange people (and I fit right in).


----------

